# Puppy eating stones



## richyni (May 1, 2013)

Wondering if any one can can give advice on the best way to stop my puppy eating small stones i noticed yesterday while picking up her poop that there was a few small stones in it, a no or ahh ahh general doesnt stop her.

Any help or advice would be great as i no how dangerous this is.


----------



## Hayley22 (May 12, 2013)

Keep her on lead so you know exactly what she is doing, this way if she goes near stones you can correct the behaviour. 

Hopefully she will stop in time but for now you need to know exactly what she is doing and picking up.


----------



## egroeg (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, keep her on a lead, even in the garden. Puppies will eat anything.

Use Kikopup's positive interrupter, meaning stop what you're doing and come to me. Very useful, as all her tutorials are.

How to stop unwanted behavior- the positive interrupter- dog training clicker training | Dogmantics Dog Training


----------



## Velcro (May 20, 2013)

Just started to try this myself as am having the exact same problem and it's already making a difference! 

I cant make the kissing sound loud enough so I have to whistle instead, only problem with that is though my chap cant whistle hahahaha


----------



## egroeg (Apr 17, 2013)

Velcro said:


> Just started to try this myself as am having the exact same problem and it's already making a difference!
> 
> I cant make the kissing sound loud enough so I have to whistle instead, only problem with that is though my chap cant whistle hahahaha


I say Ooooooooooooooooooooh, in an excited voice. Immediate attention. I began using it when getting a toy from my bag. If he could speak, he'd be asking " What ya got, what ya got what ya got?"

Ooooooooooooh can be said quietly or as loudly as you like for however faraway the dog is.


----------



## sopott (Dec 30, 2012)

eating stones can be very dangerous! we had a puppy who was weaned onto dry food she couldn't chew, so she ate any pellet sized things she couldn't chew. she had some damage to her intestines, and needed a special diet for months until it healed.

that being said, my current dog, snoopy, used to eat grout as a pup and it hasn't done him any harm...


----------

